# Best place to buy PlayStation 3 in Dubai



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Searched the forum for any posts on the best place to buy a PS3. Did not see any so apologize if this has been covered recently.

New to gaming consoles. My wife and I want to get a PS3 and will probably start heading to the stores (DG, Jumbo, Geant, etc.) since searching store internet sites is not always helpful/complete. We were just wondering if anyone has any experience/recommendations for the best selection and prices.

Any suggestions would be most appreciated!!!

Mac711


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

e max in oasis mall used to do a price promise thing. Not sure if they still do. I recently bought one from Geekay games in Dubai Mall


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> e max in oasis mall used to do a price promise thing. Not sure if they still do. I recently bought one from Geekay games in Dubai Mall


Thanks for the quick response! I'll give Geekay a shot.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't recommend Geekay! There have been complaints about their wonderful lack of customer service but most importantly if something goes wrong with your console, they aren't very helpful in forwarding it to Sony.

Honestly though the prices are basically the same in any big retail store, Carrefour, Virgin, SharafDG, Emax, Geekay. They all sell the PS3 at the same price give or take a few dirhams. I recommend Emax, SharafDG or Virgin as they give you proper receipts, and Emax has this air miles thing.


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> I don't recommend Geekay! There have been complaints about their wonderful lack of customer service but most importantly if something goes wrong with your console, they aren't very helpful in forwarding it to Sony.
> 
> Honestly though the prices are basically the same in any big retail store, Carrefour, Virgin, SharafDG, Emax, Geekay. They all sell the PS3 at the same price give or take a few dirhams. I recommend Emax, SharafDG or Virgin as they give you proper receipts, and Emax has this air miles thing.


Fair warning. Thanks for the input. I determined Carrefour and Geekay were within AED100 of each other for the configuration I'm looking for although neither had "Move' yet. Appreciate the response.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Mac711 said:


> Fair warning. Thanks for the input. I determined Carrefour and Geekay were within AED100 of each other for the configuration I'm looking for although neither had "Move' yet. Appreciate the response.


Virgin have move


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hmmm I think they all had Move at some point but might be sold out and if you asked the sales guy then he would tell you they don't have it in the hopes that you will believe that it hasn't been released here yet and just buy from them.


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> hmmm I think they all had Move at some point but might be sold out and if you asked the sales guy then he would tell you they don't have it in the hopes that you will believe that it hasn't been released here yet and just buy from them.


I'll give Virgin a call (thanks Jimbo) and see about the availability of Move. We'll at least get the console and basics at this point.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I've got a PS3 collecting dust...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> I've got a PS3 collecting dust...


Selling it? old thick one or new thin one? My xbox is gathering dust too!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Selling it? old thick one or new thin one? My xbox is gathering dust too!


That's an awfully personal question...
Oh, wait, thin one!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahahaha

You live on Rolla Street? That's in Sharjah eh? Did you enjoy the blackouts


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Nope. Near Burjuman
I enjoy the finer things in life here like shawarmas, curry, and cheap suits!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Then you should have Karachi Darbar, best indigestion this side of the Emirates!


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ended up at Virgin. Best price of those checked + Move. Hope ours doesn't start gathering dust too soon..... We're completely new to gaming so it should be fun for a while. Thanks for everyone's input. It really helped.


----------

